# diagram of pregnant body?



## suserat (Nov 10, 2006)

I want to show my husband where all the organs go (how our stomach and everything gets pushed out of the way) and I can't seem to find one online. I'm sure I'm not searching with the correct terms, does anyone else have a good link to a diagram or drawing of a pregnant woman's body and where everything goes?









Your help is appreciated!
Susan


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I found these the other day

http://services.epnet.com/GetImage.a...?ImageIID=6166
http://services.epnet.com/GetImage.a...?ImageIID=6114
http://services.epnet.com/GetImage.a...?ImageIID=6168

though those aren't by any means good images. the good ol' what to expect books have some pretty good diagrams.

here's another
http://body.dechica.com/images/pregnant.jpg

and one that shows some guts too:
http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...rmexternal.gif


----------



## Ambiebambie101 (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.umm.edu/pregnancy/9monthm...fetaltool.html

Is this along the lines of what your looking for?

HTH
-Amber


----------



## Frisbee (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow! Fascinating...and scary. That does look pretty uncomfortable! It looks like your intestines end up in your chest!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

that is cool!


----------



## deuxceleste (Aug 19, 2006)

This is AWESOME!!! I was looking for one the other day- isn't it the WEIRDEST feeling to feel and hear your stomach growl and it's somewhere in your chest cavity-slash-obliques areas?

On my way to check out those links!


----------



## * guest * (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambiebambie101* 
http://www.umm.edu/pregnancy/9monthm...fetaltool.html

Is this along the lines of what your looking for?

HTH
-Amber

That is the most awesome tool I've seen. WOW!


----------



## suserat (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks to you both - these are exactly what I was looking for...cool for me to see and definitely will help my hubby understand how I can be really hungry and fill up so fast


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambiebambie101* 
http://www.umm.edu/pregnancy/9monthm...fetaltool.html

Is this along the lines of what your looking for?

HTH
-Amber

That is so cool!


----------

